# Recommended IRC client?



## CodeBlock (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been using a mix of irssi + screen, and xchat.. What is the IRC client of choice for the BSD community? Both of the ones I mentioned are released under GPL.... :\


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 22, 2009)

I use irssi

Use what you like the most


----------



## aragon (Aug 22, 2009)

I used to use irc/scrollz and finally changed to irc/irssi a few weeks ago.  Not looking back.


----------



## jrick (Aug 22, 2009)

I use weechat, but not the one in ports (0.2.6). Currently, I'm building the development version from git.  All I have to say is that weechat > *. Try it for yourself and find out why. 

The only thing that I don't like about it is that it is released under a GPL3 license.

I used to write all my irc bots as weechat scripts (mostly in ruby), however I've recently discovered ii, and have come to the conclusion that this is one of the best ways to write a bot. ii is also released under the permissive MIT license.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Aug 22, 2009)

irsii works pretty good for me once I changed the theme to something sane.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2009)

irsii+screen FTW!


----------



## Eponasoft (Aug 23, 2009)

I have used kvirc for years and years...


----------



## Oko (Aug 23, 2009)

sic


----------

